
Ask HN: What's your favorite way to orchestrate AWS? - 0xCMP
Specifically the creation and deletion of things like Security Groups, Subnets, etc.<p><i>NOT</i> the managing of packages and configuration of the servers themselves (although a good all-in-one solution is even better, I haven&#x27;t seen one).<p>I currently use Salt with Salt-Cloud but Salt-Cloud  doesn&#x27;t seem to have all the features CloudFormation does. I wondered if there was something better or all-in-one besides CloudFormation.
======
oskarpearson
Have a look at [https://www.terraform.io/](https://www.terraform.io/) It seems
to match your listed requirements. I much prefer it to Cloudformation.

There are a few downsides: \- It's not yet version 1.0 (but seems good enough
for real world use) \- There are pitfalls about state management and locking
(where two people run it at the same time) [https://github.com/gruntwork-
io/terragrunt](https://github.com/gruntwork-io/terragrunt) should solve that.

